# Mixing and Techno



## Teco (Mar 21, 2010)

I want to start remixing and maybe dabble in electronica. I have DJ equipment at my disposal, Virtual DJ and all that but it doesn't help MAKE remixes, just sorta lets you combine songs and do different effects.

I need some suggestions of programs out there that would be good for what I wish to do. I have an electronic piano too in case that helps, I heard I'm able to create electronica with it. Any good drum machines/mixers/ect out there?


----------



## protocollie (Mar 25, 2010)

Ableton live is used by 90% of dance producers at this point in time, it's definitely the most EDM/electronic oriented sequencer out there unless you're getting into way more non-linear experimental shit (which I'm not getting the impression you are at all.) You can load up pretty well studio wise by getting some VSTis (depending on what you want to do - different plugins serve different genres well, reFX vanguard or novation v-station are really good for the trancy set while MiniMonsta is a phat moog clone and better for electro.) I doubt many of the sounds in an electric piano are really going to be of any value to anything that sounds decent but if it has midi out you can use it as a controller for auditioning synth patches and banging out leads and such. Apple Logic and Steinberg Cubase are also used pretty heavily as DAWs in dance.

For drum machines, there's basically one I'd throw at you if you're going the software route and that's NI Battery - you're literally not going to find a more complete software solution out there and it sounds SO good (plus NI's sample discs are absolutely brilliant and their artist packs have drums from huge acts like dubfire, junkie XL, pendulum, etc if you're looking for a particular popular sound.)

If you're doing actual remixing as in fucking with other folks' tracks I 100% have to recommend ableton, it's practically made for that but it also serves really well as a host for production of completely new material because it makes automation so easy to get to and despite being very, very deep the interface is extremely simple and it keeps things out of your way so you can just 'be creative,' whereas apple logic or cubase you're gonna have dozens of windows open layers deep with thousands of settings on the screen at any time and when you're just trying to have fun and produce without worrying too much all that shit gets in your way. There's plenty of other fine sequencers out there though and while I'd never, ever, EVER recommend it (because you learn things in a totally ass-backwards way that you have to relearn going into any well equipped studio or any other DAW) a lot of people seem to like FLStudio and the price is pretty right on that package.

I hope I actually gave you some useful info and didn't just ramble.


----------



## Teco (Mar 25, 2010)

protocollie said:


> Ableton live is used by 90% of dance producers at this point in time, it's definitely the most EDM/electronic oriented sequencer out there unless you're getting into way more non-linear experimental shit (which I'm not getting the impression you are at all.) You can load up pretty well studio wise by getting some VSTis (depending on what you want to do - different plugins serve different genres well, reFX vanguard or novation v-station are really good for the trancy set while MiniMonsta is a phat moog clone and better for electro.) I doubt many of the sounds in an electric piano are really going to be of any value to anything that sounds decent but if it has midi out you can use it as a controller for auditioning synth patches and banging out leads and such. Apple Logic and Steinberg Cubase are also used pretty heavily as DAWs in dance.
> 
> For drum machines, there's basically one I'd throw at you if you're going the software route and that's NI Battery - you're literally not going to find a more complete software solution out there and it sounds SO good (plus NI's sample discs are absolutely brilliant and their artist packs have drums from huge acts like dubfire, junkie XL, pendulum, etc if you're looking for a particular popular sound.)
> 
> ...


 
it helps a bunch, now I know what to look for. Thank you for the professional advice


----------

